# Rezilon Pre-emergent Herbicide for Annual Grass and Broadleaf Weed Management in a Bermuda Hay Field?



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello folks!

I have been using Grazon Next or P&D for broadleaf weed control; however, I am in a 2,4-D restricted county because of the cotton crop. The last date I can spray is March 15th, which can be a problem to hit with a wet spring. In addition, I have seen the increase in seeded annual grasses come up as well. 

I did some research on here and found an older post on Rezilon. Has anyone tried the pre-emergent approach? It is probably more expensive; however, if the coverage is good for 12 months, then maybe worth it? The label states someone can mix the product with Pastora or Cimarron Plus as well. Application timing would be late February, early March in coastal counties of Texas.

Thank you for any thoughts,

Mark


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

As a Bayer guy and the one that did a good bit of the development work, you may want a less-biased viewpoint. In my opinion, there isn’t a better PRE on the market. Everyone I have dealt with that used it, and got it out correctly, has been very pleased. The main issue I’ve seen was late application. That said, in TX, we had a large number of complaints on sandbur. Since digging into this, we have found that the majority of sandbur the sales reps are seeing in these complaints is perennial. These perennial species are much more widespread than anyone knew. I can answer most questions you have.


----------



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Weedman,

Thank you for the reply! I read the label and missed when to apply? I am just West of Houston Texas. I was thinking March 1? Thoughts?

Mark


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Mark, we have been using the rule of thumb of getting it out by Valentine’s Day. If you are earlier, that is fine, it’ll still work well. I would rather you be way early, than even a little late. Don’t think of it like Prowl. It will last a long time and can sit and wait on rainfall and won’t degrade. Given your location, I’d bet some years you’ll have crabgrass germinating in February. I had some up here in AL on Feb 23 this year. I would shoot to have it out by Jan 31. If you have sandbur, come back after first cutting and include Pastora. You may also have perennial sandbur from reports we have had this year.


----------

